# Vaccinations



## BlackDiamond (3 July 2008)

What vaccinations does a horse need and how much do they cost?
I have never had a horse thats been vaccinated but as I intend to attend RC/shows etc its something I need to look into.
Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## hellybelly6 (3 July 2008)

Tetanus every other year (horses are particular suspectable to this and its a nasty death)
Equine flu every year.

Not vaccinating your horse is not sensible.

It costs about £60-80 depending on where you live and whether you can split call out.


----------



## BlackDiamond (3 July 2008)

£60-£80 per shot of for the full vaccination?


----------



## ladylisa (3 July 2008)

I think i must be really lucky, my vet charges £38 to come out and do my horses jabs, which ever jab it is.


----------



## sarah23 (3 July 2008)

If your horse is not up to date now, you will have to start your horse from the beginning which is a first jab and then again a few months later and then a third jag about 6 months later. 

Don't quite me on the exact dates someone on here might know, but if not your vet will be able to tell you. 

I have just joined a RC and they are very strict on their vac's and i think you are not allowed to compete until they have had there second jab. If your are thinking of competing you horse i would start your vac's sooner rather than later.


----------



## jewel (3 July 2008)

if the horse isn't up to date then you need to start again which will cost about £80, then you will have it done a year later then every 2 years after that which cost about £35 each time that's just for tet. if you need flu as will then it's going to be more but you shouldn't need that for local RC.


----------



## sarah23 (3 July 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
if the horse isn't up to date then you need to start again which will cost about £80, then you will have it done a year later then every 2 years after that which cost about £35 each time that's just for Tet. if you need flu as will then it's going to be more but you shouldn't need that for local RC. 

[/ QUOTE ]

The Tet vac only needs to be done every 2 years, but the flu vac needs to be done every year and if you go a day over you will have to start all over again.

You do need vacs for local RC as they check your passports before you compete and if the vacs are not up to date you will not be allowed to compete. I know this for a fact as i have just joined a RC and the lady made it very clear about vacs.


----------



## JM07 (3 July 2008)

i'd just go with the "tet" if i were you...


it's not compulsory to have flu/tet if you just compete unaff

waste of money TBH...


----------



## gina2201 (3 July 2008)

£66 for tetanus and flu.

A restart will cost this then again in 4-6 weeks, a booster in 6 months then once yearly.


----------



## star (3 July 2008)

i'm still shocked at people who dont get their horses vaccinated against tetanus.  forget shows - it's not a requirement for any shows - it's just pure negligence not to do it.  tetanus kills and for one simple jab every 2yrs it's completely preventable.

anyway, back to original question.  you will need flu jabs to compete at RC comps.  the flu regime is as follows:
1st jab -
2nd jab - 21-92 days later
3rd jab - 150-215 days after the 2nd jab
boosters within 365 days

tetanus regime is:
1st jab
2nd jab 4-6wks later
3rd jab after 1yr
boosters every 2yrs


----------



## BlackDiamond (4 July 2008)

Its only my horses flu vaccinations that need redoing as it ran out last year.  Do I need to do the whole lot again? or just get him jabbed up fo flu?


----------



## sarah23 (4 July 2008)

You will need to start all over again for the flu vac I'm afraid. Is you Tec vac up to date? if not get that done at the same time.

I would contact your local RC and see at what stage you will be able to compete. You my have to wait 4-6 weeks until you have had your second vac. I would get on top of it now if you want to compete this season.


----------



## star (4 July 2008)

you wont be able to compete RC until 7days after the 2nd vacc so you're looking at a minimum of 5 weeks if you have the 1st jab today.  you cant just have a booster.  once you go over 365 days you have to start the whole course again.


----------

